# WO Bartosz Spychała - 1st. Special Forces Regiment (Poland)



## Ravage (Apr 3, 2011)

http://wojskaspecjalne.mil.pl/24-aktualnosci.html?ln=pl

Polish Special Operations Command and 1st Special Forces Ragiment sadly informs that one of it's Soldiers has passed away April 3rd 2011, in Ghazni base, Afghanistan.

The event is under investigation. Next of kin have been notified.

WO Bartosz Spychała began his military service in MU 3306 in Białystok. He began his service in the 1st Special Forces Regiment from september 1, 1994 as a specialist NCO. He was 39.
He survived by his wife and 15 y.o daughter.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 3, 2011)

Very sorry to hear Rav.  Condolences to the family, friends and comrades.


----------



## tova (Apr 3, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Muppet (Apr 3, 2011)

Rest in peace. Sorry Rav.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 3, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 4, 2011)

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## Laxmom723 (Apr 4, 2011)

May he rest in blessed peace.


----------



## scrapdog (Apr 4, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 5, 2011)

RIP WO Spychała

Prayers out to your family.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 5, 2011)

RIP, Soldier.  Condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## JimMCpog (Apr 10, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------

